# Take the job or wait...



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

10 dollar pay cut, just to be in the union? No thanks...


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

Ya. It's more that I make a **** load where I am now than anything.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would take the job... leave on good terms and there is always the possibility of going back..

You got to plan for the future.. the sooner the better.. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> You got to plan for the future


Like drawing a map of an illegal connection to find it later?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Like drawing a map of an illegal connection to find it later?


That is a dumb as statement.. go oil your palm nailer.. :no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> That is a dumb as statement.. go oil your palm nailer.. :no:


Lol, it's battery, no oil needed


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure I even see the dilema? You make more money and you have great perks at your current job. Job ends in Feb and we might keep you. That's a load of bull****.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Ali_baby said:


> So I made the eligible list about a month ago and I got called off the list for a job that ends in February with the possibility of staying with the shop permanently. This of course means I have to leave my cushy cushy FA tech job (which has no bennys or pension) and take a 10$ pay cut and lose my company car. Also, I'm in debt to my ears.


You will be pissed at me but here goes. If you can't make it on $10.00 MORE per hour, then you definitely will not make it on $10.00 less per hour. I


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

@riviter... Nope not at all. 
I used to make what they're offering with out pension or benefits. And life SUCKED. But fire alarm is boring now. I miss real work and am starting to loathe suppression work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Like drawing a map of an illegal connection to find it later?


:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ali_baby said:


> So I made the eligible list about a month ago and I got called off the list for a job that ends in February with the possibility of staying with the shop permanently. This of course means I have to leave my cushy cushy FA tech job (which has no bennys or pension) and take a 10$ pay cut and lose my company car. Also, I'm in debt to my ears.


Keep the job and pay off the debt.


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

@riviter... Nope not at all. 
I used to make what they're offering with out pension or benefits. And life SUCKED. But fire alarm is boring now. I miss real work and am starting to loathe suppression work.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

But you have debts to pay off, You need to stick with the money until you get your money spending in check


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

@ harry yes. This was the plan but here's the wrench (I'm new to this union thing so I don't know how accurate this info is) the guy offering the job said in passing that if I turned it down I may be removed from the eligible list. I was going to decline till the new year after Chanukah and I'm back in the black.


----------



## mattdolan16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ali_baby said:


> Ya. It's more that I make a **** load where I am now than anything.


You make **** loads and your in debt. That sounds about right.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And many electricians are trying to get into FA work as construction electric work can be boring and back breaking.

The grass is always greener?


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

@Mattdolan- yes. Single income. Do the math.


----------



## mattdolan16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ali_baby said:


> @Mattdolan- yes. Single income. Do the math.


I don't get it? I'm single income too?


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have 2 kids and are paying medical bills for your late spouse too or are you just a ****?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Ali_baby said:


> So I made the eligible list about a month ago and I got called off the list for a job that ends in February with the possibility of staying with the shop permanently. This of course means I have to leave my cushy cushy FA tech job (which has no bennys or pension) and take a 10$ pay cut and lose my company car. Also, I'm in debt to my ears.


 Don't know your age,But pensions and benneys are your future.


----------

